# Whats your best score on ...



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

whats your best score on a vages 3 spot and NFAA 5 spot
for me it is 300 out of 300 on 5 spot and 
291 out of 300 for 3 spot
by the way i am 15:shade:


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

My best is a 296 on a three spot but in canada we dont shoot 5 spots.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

3 spot 285 out of 300.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Something's not adding up:dontknow:



> MY kids bow just got fried. We had a fire and his diamond cutter plus is now a pile of ashes along with his cr scope and his toxonics sight. luckely i haddent given him his jimposten yet


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=757331


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Something's not adding up:dontknow:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=757331


I agree.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Something's not adding up:dontknow:


maybe they're sharing an account. its still a bit odd.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

on the Vegas 3 spot, my best is 298. my average is 295. my worst of this year is 291. i've only shot 5 spots twice but my best was 300-50x


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Something's not adding up:dontknow:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=757331



good find. maybe we have another welshd2


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

5 spot= 300 60xs 
3 spot= 298 52xs ( i hate this target)


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> 5 spot= 300 60xs
> 3 spot= 298 52xs ( i hate this target)


how did you shoot 52'x on a 3 spot? 

By the way, i forgot to mention in my earlier post that I am 15 years old.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

with my recurve, my best on a three spot this year is 283. my PB as of last year is 284, but that was on a single.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

300 60X 57 I/O for 5 spot.
300 30X 23 I/O for 3 spot.
I am 15.

Jake


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> maybe they're sharing an account. its still a bit odd.


a couple people in my family share an account
me dad and grandpa
its ezer we dont half to log on and off all the time:tongue:


----------



## deer boy91 (Jul 27, 2006)

300 58x on 5 spot and 298 22x on 3 spot


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> a couple people in my family share an account
> me dad and grandpa
> its ezer we dont half to log on and off all the time:tongue:


yes it is but per AT rules one person is supposed to have one account no account sharing is what im getting at but its not realy a big deal to me just confusing at times


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

yall should now be happy i kicked my dad and grandpa off this account :tongue:
arnt you happy


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

archerykid12 
can i make the assumption you are lds


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> archerykid12
> can i make the assumption you are lds


wat?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> archerykid12
> can i make the assumption you are lds


 why would it matter anyway? it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

New best! 

298 20X 3 spot

15 years old


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

new best here as well. 286 with a recurve


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I usualy get around 270/300 with my hunting rig on a vegas 3 spot.


----------

